# All change....



## Pyan (Jan 16, 2010)

You think you've seen quick-change artists? You ain't seen anything like this:

BBC News - Chinese performer wows with speedy face mask changes


----------



## Talysia (Jan 17, 2010)

That's pretty impressive!  I couldn't tell when he changed his masks at all - what skill!


----------

